# Things You've Bought That Make Your Job Easier



## Fox800 (Oct 14, 2009)

1. Surefire G2 Nitrolon Flashlight
It's cheap, rugged, and bright as hell. About $35 at my local retailer. The batteries are pricey but this light makes up for it.






2. Big Shears
Other EMT's/medics might stare/make comments when they see them, but then they give them a try on a trauma call and immediately say "holy crap...where did you buy these?" It will cut through bunker gear, Kevlar, and riding leathers.





3. North American Rescue BOA Constricting Band
Clip it around the patient's arm...roll it down towards their elbow or hand. Veins pop up as your dilate them with blood. Start your IV and you're good to go. This is the other doodad that paramedics ask about. They want to buy one, too.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 14, 2009)

*NO comment, but additions galore. Well, maybe one or two...*






Aka Tetrasnips to oldtimers, $4 at discount counter at ACE Hardware in red, can cut a nickle in half not to mention Tony Lama boots, inmate wristbands and thick rosebush canes (green).





 Pocket flashlight, two AA cells: $3. Replace bulb with Krypton bulb: $4 for two, at Safeway. Or:





Eveready lantern, $2.00 without battery at Salvation Army.






 Free at work. Raise vessels on legs, arms, whatever, unless you put on too much pressure and also seal off arteries. (Oh, a tourniquet also! Twofer!). 
Dang am I cheap!!

(You oughta see my ride! (


----------



## mct601 (Oct 20, 2009)

my instructors told me a good flashlight/penlight was a good idea, good shears/scissors, and a good stethoscope.


----------



## Aidey (Oct 20, 2009)

The only two things I've bought I use every shift and am very glad I have them. The first is my steth, because I can't hear anything on the normal ones to save my life and the second is Epocrates. 

Well, technically I didn't buy epocrates, but when I got my new phone I specifically bought something I could use it on. So many times people don't know what their medical conditions are they ust take what their doctor gives them. If I don't know the med off hand it is really helpful to be able to look it up and know what it is used for.


----------



## atropine (Oct 20, 2009)

My union rep helps me make my job easier, I addvise everyoone to have one.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 20, 2009)

An education.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Oct 20, 2009)

A lint roller, tide to go pen and small portable spray bottle of febreeze. That way when I leave smokey, cat filled homes I can clean up without having half a dozen uniforms at work and saving my spare for a true decon.

And a bottle of robaxacet for the second half of those rough shifts when your back is getting tight.


----------



## mct601 (Oct 21, 2009)

WolfmanHarris said:


> A lint roller, tide to go pen and small portable spray bottle of febreeze. That way when I leave smokey, cat filled homes I can clean up without having half a dozen uniforms at work and saving my spare for a true decon.
> 
> And a bottle of robaxacet for the second half of those rough shifts when your back is getting tight.



haha. I always have a lint roller in the back of my car, but I guess I'm somewhat OCD when it comes to hair and lint. can't stand it, it immediately has to come off it I think its on me.


----------

